# Few Wool Spin Shots...



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Went to a derelict Pit in Newcastle the other night with a few friends with the aim of getting in some light painting now the early nights have drawn in. I dusted of my wool spinning device and got busy with it 


Its been a while....... O by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


Wool Orb by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

Phil


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome shots! I need to have a go at this still.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

woah?! what is it



looks great!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

That's amazing mate


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

How do you do that and what are you using?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The square shot is an interesting and different take on a rather overused technique which I'm not a great fan of


----------



## astraturbz (Jul 16, 2012)

the second pic looks superb.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Awesome Phil, great shots.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Boys and toys!

I love it!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice shots there mate  All you need now is a nice shiny car in the picture and the shoot is complete


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

i've done some with rusty diggers rather than shiny cars


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

What equipment you using for the light? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> woah?! what is it
> 
> looks great!





Stevesuds said:


> How do you do that and what are you using?





VenomUK said:


> Nice shots there mate  All you need now is a nice shiny car in the picture and the shoot is complete





Fiesta-125 said:


> What equipment you using for the light?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Get some fine grade wire wool, a whisk and something like a dog lead to attach the whisk to. Light the wool with a lighter or 9V battery then spin it around. The molten sparks fly everywhere and over a long exposure you get this effect. 
NOTE - Dont keep the battery near the wool in your bag/car etc as it will ignite!

Ive seen a few pics of people doing this 'over' a car which i would not recommend unless you like the sandpaper finish and wrecked glass! :doublesho

Fiesta, its a Dewalt drill holding a bar i made which the whisks are attached to. The drill has a light 

Thanks for the kind comments guys 

Phil


----------

